# Picture of my dog...



## nathalie (Dec 8, 2013)

Dora 6 months 2 kg


----------



## Carkin (Dec 8, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwww...I am in love!!!


----------



## nathalie (Dec 8, 2013)

She's pretty ...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2013)

She is a real beauty!!!! But a tiny one; I suppose you have to be careful with her!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Dec 8, 2013)

What did you promise her to get her to pose so nicely for her portrait?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2013)

way too cute!!!!


----------



## John M (Dec 8, 2013)

She's wonderful! You are a master photographer, Nathalie!


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2013)

Dora has the sweetest face. I think she's a natural model. After all, she
knows she's gorgeous. GREAT portraits!


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2013)

What an adorable little sweetie! Great color!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 8, 2013)

a-DORA-ble


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2013)

Look at those eyes!!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 8, 2013)

Very adorable!

Ramon


----------



## nathalie (Dec 9, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> She is a real beauty!!!! But a tiny one; I suppose you have to be careful with her!!!! Jean


 Non, c est pas fragile comme chien, elle vit à la campagne comme un chien normal.



Trithor said:


> What did you promise her to get her to pose so nicely for her portrait?


Nothing it's the first time I do that with her and I was alone with her..it's was not easy.



PaphMadMan said:


> a-DORA-ble


 Nice puns


----------



## Wendy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a gorgeous little dog! She's too sweet. :smitten:


----------



## nikv (Dec 9, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## karategirl73 (Dec 9, 2013)

Love her!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Dec 9, 2013)

Too cute. The contrast of the black dog on the white background is stunning.


----------



## Hera (Dec 9, 2013)

What a sweet face! Kiss her for me.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

Less than 5 Lbs!! My cat (16 Lbs) would laugh and say, "Can I have that w/ mustard and sauerkraut!?". :evil:


----------



## nathalie (Dec 10, 2013)

:rollhappy:


----------

